# Tchaikovsky Nutcracker recording



## new_to_classical_music

Hello everyone!
This is my first post.
I am a very very very lay person when it comes to classical music.

I'm hoping to get opinions on which Tchaikovsky Nutcracker recording to purchase:

I've never listened to the *complete* recording before & a bit of online research on my part shows that the following 2 are slower recordings as Tchaikovsky intended, I'd really appreciate anyone's advice.

1-david zinman conducting new york city ballet orchestra (released 2005)

or

2-david maninov conducting royal philharmonic orchestra (released 1995)

Thanks in advance to anyone willing to share their knowledge.
Jeff


----------



## Polednice

Hello! 

Do you mean to say that you have to buy one of those two, or were they just examples? If I can suggest any, then I would absolutely, without any question, suggest that you get Valery Gergiev with the London Symphony Orchestra - the quality of the recording is fantastic, and he captures all the right speeds/fun/emotion throughout. If anything, Gergiev's interpretation might be considered somewhat fast (at least for the dancers!).


----------



## new_to_classical_music

Thank you "Polednice"!
I had frequently seen that comment regarding Gergiev's interpretation (too fast) and that's why I had looked for slower version (versions recorded as they would have been originally) but that's good to know that you still believe it to be worthwhile


----------



## Polednice

new_to_classical_music said:


> Thank you "Polednice"!
> I had frequently seen that comment regarding Gergiev's interpretation (too fast) and that's why I had looked for slower version (versions recorded as they would have been originally) but that's good to know that you still believe it to be worthwhile


 I suppose it depends what you're looking for - it's not so fast that it doesn't feel like Tchaikovksy; it has just the right amount of energy, and it's fun and uplifting just as you'd expect _The Nutcracker_ to be. But if you're going to be thinking of it as more than just music (like if you were to imagine it actually being danced to), then you might indeed want a slower version.


----------



## new_to_classical_music

Thank you for the insight, I hadn't thought about listening with imagining the ballet portion at the same time. 
Is gergiev's version the only worthwhile choice in your eyes? 
Are there any "slower" interpretations that you enjoy & could suggest ?
Are the 2 versions in my first post, in your opinion, still enjoyable? 
Are you familiar with those ones?

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Polednice

Of your two slower suggestions, I'm only aware of the Maninov, but I know several others along with the Gergiev. Of the ones that I've heard, I would probably put the Maninov somewhere close to Gergiev at the top - the sound of the orchestra is actually clearer (some of the instruments get lost in Gergiev's sound because of his speed). Although, in the sections where Maninov and Gergiev go at the same pace, there's less vigour and excitement in Maninov. Overall, I'd say that Gergiev is generally playful with the music, sometimes (but not by a lot) at the expense of the music, while Maninov has a more serious, but less enthralling tone. If you were already inclined to go with a slower recording, then the Maninov is probably one of the best choices


----------



## new_to_classical_music

Thank you "Polednice" for taking the time to help me by giving your opinion, I appreciate it.
Have a good night.
jeff


----------



## Guest

I only have the recording on Telarc by Mackerras and the London Symphony Orchestra. Slow, fast, I don't know. But I enjoy it. I haven't explored this work too much.


----------



## new_to_classical_music

Thanks for your suggestion "DrMike".


----------



## scytheavatar

As someone who has heard a lot of nutcracker recordings I can tell you that Gergiev is the best and no matter whether you like it slow or fast you're still going to have to pick up his nutcracker sooner or later.


----------



## new_to_classical_music

I appreciate your opinion "scytheavatar". I see now that more opinions/suggestions I get, the more complicated my decision gets. Perhaps I should just buy a few or just any one of the suggestions in this post and I'm sure they will all sound wonderful as I am not a connoisseur of classical music anyway.....


----------



## new_to_classical_music

Hi everyone!
Just wanted to say thanks again for all your help.
I finally decided and purchased Valery Gergiev's interpretation and I am quite pleased.
Again THANK YOU all!

Jeff


----------



## Polednice

new_to_classical_music said:


> I finally decided and purchased Valery Gergiev's interpretation and I am quite pleased.


Woo! 

_______________________________________________


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Buy Kostelanetz! It is "à la hauteur"...

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Coll...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292902095&sr=1-1


----------



## Vaneyes

new_to_classical_music said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just wanted to say thanks again for all your help.
> I finally decided and purchased Valery Gergiev's interpretation and I am quite pleased.
> Again THANK YOU all!
> 
> Jeff


I don't mind listening to Nutcracker with Gergiev once a year.:tiphat:


----------



## jentilpet

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Buy Kostelanetz! It is "à la hauteur"...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Coll...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1292902095&sr=1-1


Sharazad ! The best !


----------



## jentilpet

jentilpet said:


> Sharazad ! The best !





jentilpet said:


> Sharazad ! The best !


The Warsaw Concerto by Richard Annsel


----------



## jentilpet

jentilpet said:


> The Warsaw Concerto by Richard Annsel


Claire du lun Van Ciburn


----------



## Rogerx

jentilpet said:


> Claire du lun Van Ciburn


I love Van Cliburn's playing, 
Welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## NoCoPilot

Polednice said:


> If I can suggest any, then I would absolutely, without any question, suggest that you get Valery Gergiev with the London Symphony Orchestra - the quality of the recording is fantastic, and he captures all the right speeds/fun/emotion throughout. If anything, Gergiev's interpretation might be considered somewhat fast (at least for the dancers!).


A bit fast, yes, and in intermittent bursts. Sounds like it would be impossible to dance to, with such inconsistent tempos. Plus the triangle and the harp were seemingly recorded underneath wet blankets. And the woodwinds are 3dB louder than the strings, so the many many passages where the melody is handed off between them do not flow smoothly.

Wait. London Symphony Orchestra? Mine is the Kirov Orchestra of Leningrad. I don't see an LSO listed on Discogs. Just this one and Mariinsky Orchestra.


----------



## jegreenwood

NoCoPilot said:


> A bit fast, yes, and in intermittent bursts. Sounds like it would be impossible to dance to, with such inconsistent tempos. Plus the triangle and the harp were seemingly recorded underneath wet blankets. And the woodwinds are 3dB louder than the strings, so the many many passages where the melody is handed off between them do not flow smoothly.
> 
> Wait. London Symphony Orchestra? Mine is the Kirov Orchestra of Leningrad. I don't see an LSO listed on Discogs. Just this one and Mariinsky Orchestra.


Kirov and Mariinsky are the different names for the same ballet company. I assume that is true for the orchestra.

The original post dates from 2010 (and nobody on this thread seems to have asked for a recommendation recently), but I’ll just mention that anyone looking for a recording of _Nutcracker _might want to consider a video if their home A/V set up allows for it. For instance there’s a Blu-Ray of Gergiev and the Mariinsky. If you don’t feel like watching it every time, just turn off the TV.


----------



## NoCoPilot

Oh, interesting. So really Discogs has only ONE performance of The Nutcracker by Gergiev. So what's this about an LSO recording?


----------



## jentilpet

Rogerx said:


> I love Van Cliburn's playing,
> Welcome to the forum by the way


Thank You>>>Rogers<<


----------

